# First Truck?



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey i'm looking to buy a truck within the next couple months, and i'm just wondering what your guy's thoughts are about what to look for. I couldn't even imagine spending over 4k on my first truck, so that severely limits my options. I've been mainly looking at the 1984-96 F150s,(maybe a 2004-08 but i doubt that would be in a 4k price range) but would be open to looking at Chevys, GMC's, and will piss on my Grandpas grave before I buy a 'yota or a Ram. It would need to be able to be a work truck, off-roading capable(4x4), don't really care if 2 door, extended cab, 4 door, but somewhat clean interior. I'd love your guy's thoughts and tips. thx


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lots of bushings and whatnot to replace in the IFS F150s of that era. Not a bad truck, just say'n lots of parts that could be due for replacement. Look for odd tire wear as a first indicator of loose suspension parts.

My first truck was a 1977 Chevy shortbed. Last week there was one on KSL for $2400 ... it was in decent shape and I came really close to buying it out of nostalgia.

-DallanC


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

On the brick and bull nose fords: If the engine and drive train are solid (big if), then you got brakes, tires, bushings, shocks, all of which are safety concerns. Fuel economy is bad except for the straight 6, parts a bit tough to locate.
Look at GM products 2000 - 2006 with 5.3 with 200k to 250k miles, they get decent mileage and parts are cheap and plentiful at the wrecking yards.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Badin said:


> Look at GM products 2000 - 2006 with 5.3 with 200k to 250k miles, they get decent mileage and parts are cheap and plentiful at the wrecking yards.


There is a reason that the parts are cheap and plentiful in the wrecking yards.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I follow trucks and the used car market incessantly, my wife will confirm that researching, buying and selling vehicles is my greatest vice. Take this for what it's worth:


Pay now or pay later. You can buy a $4k truck now that will take another $4k to baseline and make very reliable.
Right now is the worst time to buy, except for last month. Just know that with inflation you're going to be paying a lot more for a lot less right now.
As a diehard Mopar guy that has driven Dodges my whole life, buy a Toyota from the late 90's early 00's.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

SaltyWalty said:


> and will piss on my Grandpas grave before I buy a 'yota or a Ram.


Lol! I got a good laugh out of this comment! Nice job salty. 

You’re 15 right? Clearly the old man is a ford guy and is to be respected. I am a ford guy myself and have been driving the same F350 for 10 years now. With that said, I would look hard at a late 90s Tacoma if I were you. My first truck was a 93 Toyota 4 cylinder before they called em a tacoma and I beat the piss out of it when I was young and dumb and that thing took the abuse and kept on going. Plus, you can take it almost anywhere the sxs’s go. 

Dad will forgive you…eventually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing is that you can save a lot of money by just buying a 2 wheel drive truck vs a 4 wheel drive one. 

That's all I had for years until I could actually afford a 4x4 and it took me into a lot of places with a set of chains and weight in the back of the bed for traction.


----------



## Frank M (Jul 28, 2021)

Critter said:


> There is a reason that the parts are cheap and plentiful in the wrecking yards.


Agree. Two reasons, actually. 1 GM sold a bunch of them. 2 There are a bunch still on the road, so bone yards make money on parts.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

A two wheel drive should be a right of passage. Nothing drives home lessons like getting your truck unstuck doing stupid things. At least generally a 2 wheel drive will limit the consequences.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I buried my 1978 FJ-40 Landcruiser to the side door windows one time. I had chains on all 4 tires when I did it. I had to have a buddy with a backhoe drag me out. I was cleaning the mud out of the inside for I swear a month. 

My Dad told me that chains are for getting you out of a situation before you get stuck, not to go farther. He said you have two horses in the pasture for the rugged terrain, what the hell were you thinking!! Lesson learned that day!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Anything in $4k range is going to be a project set of wheels for you.

I picked up a 2000 Tacoma for my daughter for a college ride with 126,000 original miles on it. Truck is a runner with no issues.

I know many will disagree, but go with a 'yota starting out. It's likely more affordable. Don't worry about what pops or granddad would think...


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree about the older Toyotas. If you can wait to buy then that's great. If not, be patient and look for the right deal. If travel is something you can do, look for something outside of the big cities where the markets might not be as hot. I used to buy vehicles out of state at a significant cost savings even with the travel costs. Stay away from anything private party in states that flooded recently. And don't even think about trying to find a deal at the dealerships right now. 

Btw, consumer reports might be a good place to do some reading. Or just spend some time on the online truck forums to see how many large problems are common on the models you're looking to buy.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I killed grundles of elk and antelope hunting out of a 2000 Chevy prism and a 97 Camry as a teen. It's incredible where grit and stupidity will get you with "inadequate" equipment


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Or, what a golf cart with the governor bypassed by using a zip tie is capable of doing on mountain trails. That was a fun day 25 years ago! 

$4,000 is going to buy you nothing but problems with a truck. I wish you luck in your search, however! Now is a tough time to be trying to get into the truck game on a limited budget.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I realize that owning a truck carries some "identity" cachet for many folks, but if the primary purpose for your vehicle is hunting and outdoors activities, you may be able to get more functionality and reliability for the dollar from a late model SUV. I know the Blue book on 2000-2004 SUVs were a little (not a lot) more palatable than trucks when I was looking a that earlier this year. 

The truth is that it isn't a good time to buy any used vehicle right now and you may need to expand your options and not be picky if you find something that will serve your needs.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I forgot to mention, the 2000 Taco I picked up was a 5 speed manual 4 wheel drive for $6k. The good deals are out there if you keep your eyes open...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I would suggest a small truck of some type over a full sized for a teenager. Also, the suv route is not a bad idea either. You can fit a 100-120 qt. cooler in a suv along with all your gear and you can fit a quartered out mature buck in one of those coolers.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Time to dust this picture off and repost it, LOL










-DallanC


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

If you can do your own work, a $4k truck can work out just fine. If not, they can certainly become a money pit.

I bought a 2010 F150 earlier this year for $10k. 4x4 didn't work and some of the suspension/steering components were worn, but I identified most of the issues during the test drive. Fixed it all up for ~$1500 in parts and my own labor. Buying the same truck in its current condition would run me around $15k.

About 10 years ago I was moving out of state and bought a mid-80s F250 that wouldn't pass UT emissions for $200. It was mechanically sound. It hauled all my crap + a trailer to Washington state with no issues. Sold it there (no emissions testing in WA) for $600. Everyone got a great deal out of that.

I agree with others about the Tacomas. Those are solid trucks. Also, early 00s F150s can be solid trucks, though you might struggle to find one in decent shape for <$4k.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Don’t let your ego keep you from making the right decision about a Toyota.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lots of good advice. I tell my kids and youth that I deal with (not in a prideful or condescending way), "We've both been 16, but you haven't been 40." 

I drove a 74 Chevy Luv through high school. We didn't have a lot, but we had enough. My parents had a vehicle available for my brother(s) and I to drive. It wasn't fancy, and it wasn't nice. But it drove. I got into plenty of trouble with that thing in 2 wheel drive. My brother hauled a cow elk in it (that was funny). 

Don't be in such a hurry to get a vehicle that you start throwing bad money after good. If you have to buy a vehicle, get the best one you can afford- car, SUV, minivan, or truck. Who cares what it looks like? Fuel is expensive. Trucks are expensive to insure for a kid, and minivans can be pretty cheap. You can sleep in a minivan with no seats and put plenty of gear in it. Sure it isn't cool. But they're fuel efficient (thanks $3.50/gal fuel), and get you from point A to point B. 

You may need to ask for a ride somewhere, or get creative on how you get somewhere. But some of these 2WD vehicles end up a safer option for young drivers that aren't experienced enough to handle sketchy situations in the hills. I've had times where I was on code brown on 4WD on snow and mud in my dad's truck when I wasn't driving the Luv. Dang near went down a ravine sliding on ice in the foothills above Hyde Park in Cache Valley. I've had a lot of close calls in vehicles, bikes, 4 wheelers, and about anything mobile. Be safe and be patient. You want to live to teach your kids to hunt and tell them stories. My kids love my stories of when I was a kid. I did a lot of crazy, stupid stuff, and most of it on a bike or 2WD. Some in 4WD. But my dad always taught me. Get yourself in trouble with 2WD and get yourself out in 4WD.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Heck, you could look at an E-Bike. That may be an awesome idea to get you further than where you can go in a truck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Get this one:










-DallanC


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

If the SUV option is appealing, you might look at older Xterras. I looked into those a couple of years ago and they were running not much above the $4,000 mark. I ended up with a newish Subaru instead, but much of what I saw was that they are still pretty bombproof. If you only need a truck bed occasionally, they'll have no problem towing a rented trailer, but the back seats are more comfortable than most pickups for every day driving.


----------



## bfrankl (Jan 28, 2021)

My first truck was a 96 F-150. Have ran it for 15 years and it still is a great truck for getting out in the hills and hunting deer and just playing around. Depending on how much you're using it, an old 80s or 90s Ford or Chevy will is great to run. Yes, there will need to be repairs and things replaced fairly frequently depending on what kind of shape its in. But trucks from back then are much easier to work on and it's also a good learning experience.

Regardless of what you do, hope you love whatever you get!


----------



## DEERHNTR (Oct 7, 2021)

I am a Ford guy, I drive a 6.0hno that someone put 20k into to bulletproof before I bought it, but the gas Dodge v8 back then will just run and run. Toyota's also, good, super maneuverable, but anything for 4000 bucks you probably aren't too worried about some bushes scratching as you drive on some narrow roads anyhow. 

1996 Dodge extended cab with a small lift and 4x4 157k miles, 4000 bucks


Not found



1999 Chevy Silverado 180k miles, has 4x4 everything works 5000 bucks


Not found



2005 dodge with 180k miles, 4x4, black, aftermarket wheels and tires if you like that sort of thing, dented up tailgate
https://cars.ksl.com/listing/7109603 

Really good looking toyota for 5k, 4wd 178k miles, pretty much cut that in half for toyota miles, single cab, little lift 


Not found



Really easy to sell toyota's when you want to upgrade someday


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Another option that I did not see here. Is looking for a truck that does not run because of a blown engine. Some crate engines are not that expensive and some used engines are also not that expensive. 

I know with my Nissan titan if the engine ever goes a replacement engine is $1,700 - $2,000, if the transmission ever goes then it is ~$1,000. Now I would still have to pay to put them in, but it may be economy advantageous to at least do some research into this route, because you could get a lot of bang for your buck. 

Crate engines may take a bit more work, but you may be able to get a truck and put a brand new engine in it. 

Just thought, I would throw this out there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a job, Walty? If you have an after school job and can talk your parents into cosigning on a loan with you maybe you can increase that $4K limit of yours and have a better choice of quality vehicles to choose from. Starting to build a credit score would be a good thing as well. You're wise to not go too crazy with your price though. Trying to spend a lot of money you don't have is a good way to stay broke your whole life. Many people never learn to avoid unnecessary debt even well into their adult years. I know plenty of people with champagne tastes and beer money.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

yeah i got a job, but i'm also doing college classes so i can only work about 15-20 hrs/week. And my parents wouldn't trust me with a co-sign loan, especially after i wrecked our full-size van.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

SaltyWalty said:


> yeah i got a job, but i'm also doing college classes so i can only work about 15-20 hrs/week. And my parents wouldn't trust me with a co-sign loan, especially after i wrecked our full-size van.


Maybe you need to wait a little bit then. Don't be in a hurry if you don't have to be.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Time to dust this picture off and repost it, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was my second vehicle. Didn't quite get to this point but spent a lot of time off road in my 85 Dodge Colt. Hauled a few deer home in the back.

My first truck was a 1968 Chevy C10 2 wheel drive, long bed step side, straight six 250 engine, upgraded to a 3/4 ton 4 speed trans and full floating 1 ton rear end. Put several hundred thousand miles on that truck with a top speed of 50 MPH.

Probably the best off road vehicle was a 1978 Toyota Celica paid $1800 for it with 233,000 miles on it. Doubled that mileage before my son totaled it.

Grew up in a GM family, have pretty much stayed with it for trucks. Just sold my 97 3/4 ton Silverado 7.4l, 4x4 to put the down payment on an 01 Duramax.

Worked as a mechanic for several years, seemed most often in the shop was Ford, parts were hard find and more expensive than GM, but that was also in the late 1980s early 1990s, lots of technology changes since then.

My opinion anymore is drive what you prefer and does the job for you and how much you want to spend.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’ve had a couple different Ford Rangers over the years and loved each one of them. If a person can lock themselves into car payments, they can lock themselves into saving that car payment money and paying cash for a vehicle.

Nothing wrong with driving a car. Like JC said, lots of places can be accessed in a car. Not sure who is paying for your insurance, but a car is going to be much less expensive to insure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had a number of Ford trucks n SUVs through the years. The only advice I can offer is to do this so yer Ford truck won't get stolen.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I've had a number of Ford trucks n SUVs through the years. The only advice I can offer is to do this so yer Ford truck won't get stolen.
> View attachment 149712


LOL... took me a moment to spot it.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DallanC said:


> LOL... took me a moment to spot it.
> 
> -DallanC


When I first saw it, I thought it was similar to the Wyoming game and fish trucks. 

Make it a fish cop truck and you'll be safe. 

Then I saw it and was like "I'm an Idiot."


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I’ve had a couple different Ford Rangers over the years and loved each one of them. If a person can lock themselves into car payments, they can lock themselves into saving that car payment money and paying cash for a vehicle.
> 
> Nothing wrong with driving a car. Like JC said, lots of places can be accessed in a car. Not sure who is paying for your insurance, but a car is going to be much less expensive to insure.


I like the car idea and I like the saving up for a vehicle idea. I'm trying to decide if my impulsive teenage brain was capable of that kind of delayed gratification. Maybe Walty is wiser than I was at that age. Hopefully he will take some advice from some guys who have been there and done that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For some reason first vehicles are a rite of passage, good or bad. 

I worked all summer after my sophomore year in high school for the company that my dad worked for. It was grueling work at times and boring at others. I came home from Arizona in August before school started and started looking for a vehicle to spend my summer wages on. I knew what I wanted but that vehicle was few and far in between.

I finally found a 1942 Ford military jeep, a little older than I wanted but it was a 4x4 Jeep. I hadn't owned it more than 6 hours before I twisted a rear axle driving it up Rock Canyon, this was when you could still drive up the road. But for the next 6 to 9 months that Jeep was broke down more than it was running. But being a kid I did all the repairs myself. When I replaced the axle and headed over to the nearest service station you should of seen the look on the attendants face when he asked me how I was going to get that 90 weight gear lube home and I just held out my hands cupped together. I had no idea that it came in bulk. Towards the end of that Jeeps life when I was a senior I had a 2 1/2 gallon can of Sears 30w tied to the side of the footwell. It was going through oil faster than gas. 

I didn't care because it was mine.


----------



## AxelHodge (6 d ago)

My first truck was a Ford F-series which is probably one of the most underrated trucks. IMO, it’s perfect. Actually, my kids helped me choose it. As for a bigger truck (I work as a trucker), my first one was a Volvo Truck. Actually, I’ve always loved their trucks. Somehow they’ve managed to create a truck with the best ergonomics ever. IMO they are the most reliable I’ve ever driven. I first drove it when I was hired by one company I found on Jobs for Truckers | Truck Driver Job Boards Free | CDL Jobs. It was the first time I applied for a trucker job, and I was successful. Then I bought my ford, btw.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My first truck was a 77 Chev pick up I special ordered. Ordered the 400 motor, cruise, tilt, tach, dual tanks, rims, tires, the whole works.
It ran like a raped ape. When I rebuilt it I added cam, heads, high rise manifold, headers, new carb, etc.
Loved that truck, drove it for 26 years.
The wife talked me into selling it...... stupid !!
I still have factory rims, new factory bumpers, grill, dash, etc put away for it. Was always going to restore it.
Always planned on pulling my 68 Road Runner to car shows with that truck. Now I'm retired, and don't have that truck.
Oh well......life is a $itch and then you die.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I would love to know if Salty ever found the truck he was looking for?


----------

